

Telling Swiss secrets: 222 billionaires - skushch
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/europe/100724/swiss-banking-secrecy-billionaires

======
paol
The link misses part 1. Start here:
[http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/europe/100724/swiss-
banki...](http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/europe/100724/swiss-banking-
secrecy)

------
ck2
So they are making at least a few million dollars per year in just interest on
their assets, yet still dodging taxes that sustain the country that helped
make them so wealthy.

I think it must all just be a big game to them at that level.

~~~
d2viant
Did they avoid paying taxes on the original principal? Seems like they paid
taxes and then decided to move that capital to another country to put to use.
I don't see the problem.

The United States is no longer aiding in increasing the value of that chunk of
money, protecting it, or using it, so why should they have a claim to gains
generated from it?

